# 58661 and 58662 Inclusive???



## klopes (May 2, 2013)

I am looking for an explanation for a denial for codes 58661 and 58662  as being inclusive. According to CCI edits there is no relationship found so they can be billed together.  We have gotten denials from several insurance company and denials on appeals also. Thanks!


----------



## Anastasia (May 12, 2013)

Send copies of the CCI edit explanation along with the appeal. Also, get your practice administrator and senior physician involved by either calling or sending a letter to the insurance company's medical director. Don't deal with whoever answers the phone.


----------

